# Manchester fursmain meet anyone going?



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/events/295929403842337/ thats the event thats on this weekend if anyones attending or would like to go theyplease tell me as it would be nice to meet the real user XD I wont have a suit but will attempt to look the part...


----------



## badlands (Nov 19, 2012)

I should be there. btw the main list is over on the UKFur forum.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 19, 2012)

I know i just wanted to know if anyone on here was attending that way i know who some of my fav members are going


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe... possibly 

I dunno, some other furs are trying to convince me into going :v


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 19, 2012)

Please go  it wil be fun


----------



## badlands (Nov 19, 2012)

it'll only be my second meet if i do go, hopefully i might be able to work up the courage to actually talk somebody this time


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 19, 2012)

Talk to me <^^


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 23, 2012)

Right To everyone whos attending the meet good luck getting there and i hope to meet you in person :3 ill be wearing my wolf hat so feel free to say hi ^^


----------

